# easton em90?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

It looks like it has only 1 bolt on steerer side. Do you think this is unsafe?


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

steel515 said:


> It looks like it has only 1 bolt on steerer side. Do you think this is unsafe?


I have had one for years and thousands of miles without problems (even with a couple crashes).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no problem...*

The single bolt is a large M6 and it provides plenty of clamping force. The stem is also a tight fit on the steerer due to the powder coat finish.


----------

